# Need suggestion for 32" LCD TV



## onlytanmoy (Aug 26, 2010)

Dear All,

Plz suggest me a good 32" LCD TV with in the price tag of 40k. 
I will be solely using it to watch Blu-ray movies plus mkv, avi, mp4 movies.

Thanks in advance,
Troy.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 27, 2010)

Will you be using a media player like WDTV/Xtreamer/O!Play/etc or connecting it to your computer/HTPC?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 28, 2010)

i will be connecting it to my Computer.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 28, 2010)

TVs are all good. At this price, I'm not sure you'll get a Full HD TV. Enquire about the prices of sony, samsung & LG.
Whatever you buy, make sure it has a USB port, or better 2


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 29, 2010)

what should be the ideal distance to watch a 32" LCD TV?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2010)

Canadian Association of Optometrists (CAO) recommends that a person watch TV from a distance of five times the width of the TV screen. Lower quality signals (cable television) should be seen from farther back. Hi-Def content can be watched from a distance of 6 feet. Higher distance is recommended for long sessions (>2 hours). It is recommended to keep daylight type light in the room while watching the television. Even if you like a darker room, never turn off lights completely, that puts a lot of strain on the eye. wearing sunglasses is also harmful


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for your response cool buddy.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 30, 2010)

onlytanmoy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Plz suggest me a good 32" LCD TV with in the price tag of 40k.
> I will be solely using it to watch Blu-ray movies plus mkv, avi, mp4 movies.
> ...





pegasus said:


> Will you be using a media player like WDTV/Xtreamer/O!Play/etc or connecting it to your computer/HTPC?





onlytanmoy said:


> i will be connecting it to my Computer.


You should be looking at buying a Samsung C530/C550.

The C530 was Rs.38,000/- approx and was available for Rs.34,000/- just sometime ago via some offer.

A lot of the new gen LCD TVs do not recognise HDMI input as a PC signal but as a video signal.
eg. the new Bravias with BE3 ( at least the lower end models; BE2 ones worked fine iirc).
This affects the IQ, scaling, clarity of text, etc for someone wanting to use the LCD TV to the computer as a monitor via HDMI.


Cool Buddy said:


> TVs are all good. At this price, I'm not sure you'll get a Full HD TV. Enquire about the prices of sony, samsung & LG.
> Whatever you buy, make sure it has a USB port, or better 2


What cool buddy sir- that didn't help much.

There are quite a few 32" FullHD LCD TVs available within 40K.
Just that we might not get IPS panel, 200Mhz, etc as those features are for the higher priced models.

As said earlier, for someone looking at buying a 32" LCD TV to use with the pc, please consider buying the Samsung C530/550.
(And i am not saying this coz i like Samsung- i usually prefer something else.
Within a budget of 40K, even i have no option but to buy a Samsung C530 or C550)
The new entry-level Bravias with BE3 won't work properly with HDMI.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 30, 2010)

many thanks pegasus bro.

kindly answer the below queries plz-
1. What is the approx. price diff. betn c530 & c550?
2. Is c530 "Full HD"?
3. Can i use a VGA to HDMI converter to connect from VGA output of my laptop to the HDMI input of c530? How much such a converter costs?
4. Can i directly play the .mkv movies via the USB port of c530 (i.e., without playing from my computer)?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 31, 2010)

onlytanmoy said:


> many thanks pegasus bro.
> 
> kindly answer the below queries plz-
> 1. What is the approx. price diff. betn c530 & c550?
> ...


No thanks please- it's our duty to try and help fellow beings, especially on forums(but only if we know something correctly imho).

Coming to the replies to your queries-
(1) A friend, with your exact kind of requirements, bought a C530 sometime back  as he watches a lot of movies on his computer.
He paid Rs.34,000/- for the C530 then.
He couldn't find the C550 in stock anywhere in Mumbai then and the dealers refused to quote price for the same.
I suggest you check the same with your regular/reputed stores/dealers.

There was some deal via NEXT or some store where they were allowing 0% interest on 6 installments and the final price was 34K all incl i think.
The USB port on the Samsung LCD TV allowed a lot of formats to be played by just plugging in the pendrive, if i remember correctly.

(2) C530 is FullHD- 1920x1080p native.
(Not HD ready or anything else)
An easier way to lead a Full HD life - LA32C530F1R - LCD TV - Television | SAMSUNG

(3) I don't think you need to spend on convertor as the basic output will be analog and the IQ will be of analog out only even if you used an HDMI cable.
The LCD TV has a VGA port (D-Sub) too iirc and you can connect your laptop using a normal VGA cable itself.
(you may keep a cable connected to the back of the TV always)

(4) I am not sure of this format.
Will have to check with my friend/s. 
Will let you know if one of them is willing and able to try out the same.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks a ton for the fast response pegasus bro.

1. Fine, i will check the prices from a local dealer here.
2. Ok..good.
3. Is it not possible to get a digital output? I think picture quality will be better if i view via HDMI option rather than VGA. Plz forgive my ignorance.
4. Ya.kindly check out with your friend if it's possible to play .mkv format via USB directly.


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

Compare Television: LCD TV, Flat Televisions, Plasma TV. Compare Price, Size & TV Features
also you can check above URL for  little bit of pricing and models from LG and Samsung.
and as pegasus already said you certainly can get Full HD displays in less than 40K in 32 inch. .mkv is like our avi. Earlier it was not possible to play avi files in DVD players later it came up. .mkv is rip of blue ray prints generally
and DVD players are still on H.264, VC-1, MPEG2, DivX Ultra, AVCHD, WMV, XviD, in near future I hope they will be able to play mkv too 

to play mkv your only option is to do that through computer

you get digital output in HDMI and DVI -- this is what pegasus also said in his previous post

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

similarly if you check Compare india you will find models in sony and LG in your price range


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for your response & suggestion acewin.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 3, 2010)

onlytanmoy said:


> thanks a ton for the fast response pegasus bro.
> 
> 1. Fine, i will check the prices from a local dealer here.
> 2. Ok..good.
> ...


3. It is possible to get digital output only if your laptop or computer has a digital output port like DVI or HDMI or DisplayPort(mini) iirc.
4. still checking.


acewin said:


> Compare Television: LCD TV, Flat Televisions, Plasma TV. Compare Price, Size & TV Features
> also you can check above URL for  little bit of pricing and models from LG and Samsung.
> and as pegasus already said you certainly can get Full HD displays in less than 40K in 32 inch. .mkv is like our avi. Earlier it was not possible to play avi files in DVD players later it came up. .mkv is rip of blue ray prints generally
> and DVD players are still on H.264, VC-1, MPEG2, DivX Ultra, AVCHD, WMV, XviD, in near future I hope they will be able to play mkv too
> ...


Thank you for all the help acewin sir.
Most of the media players like WDTV/Xtremer/O!play etc allow .mkv playback too iirc.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 4, 2010)

> It is possible to get digital output only if your laptop or computer has a digital output port like DVI or HDMI or DisplayPort(mini) iirc.


ok..got it..so in case the laptop got no digital output...i can use VGA to HDMI adapter..right?


----------



## pegasus (Sep 6, 2010)

onlytanmoy said:


> 3. Can i use a VGA to HDMI converter to connect from VGA output of my laptop to the HDMI input of c530? How much such a converter costs





pegasus said:


> (3) I don't think you need to spend on convertor as the basic output will be analog and the IQ will be of analog out only even if you used an HDMI cable.
> The LCD TV has a VGA port (D-Sub) too iirc and you can connect your laptop using a normal VGA cable itself.
> (you may keep a cable connected to the back of the TV always)





onlytanmoy said:


> ssible to get a digital output? I think picture quality will be better if i view via HDMI option rather than VGA. Plz forgive my ignorance.





onlytanmoy said:


> ok..got it..so in case the laptop got no digital output...i can use VGA to HDMI adapter..right?


I am confused.
Why will you need a VGA>HDMI convertor when most LCD TVs have a VGA-in and you lappy may have a VGA-out and you may have a VGA cable somewhere?
(Unless you see it as a quick-connect option to hook up your lappy to the LCD TV via the HDMI port/s on the side, only when needed, keeping the setup devoid of any clutter when not using the lappy with the TV)


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry for the confusion pegasus bro 

I will stick to the VGA option...just one query - will picture quality be better if i view via HDMI option rather than VGA?


----------



## pegasus (Sep 6, 2010)

No probs sir. 
My mistake actually, that i didn't ask the following earlier.
Can you please let us know which laptop you have- make and model number please?
And also do let us know what ports does it have- VGA, DVI, HDMI, displayport, ...?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the IBM Think pad R52...its an old model provided by my company. It got only the VGA port. May be u can Google for the model..just in case to check that i have not missed any other video output.


----------

